# construir edrum y sintetizador midi



## jaba_ruben (Oct 16, 2006)

quiero construir un edrum

Ademas necesito construir un sintetizador midi que almacene los sonidos de la bateria y que se conecte al ecualizador edrum para poder usarlo todo contra unos altavoces.

Me gustaria tener diagramas de cada una de las cosas que no los tengo, del sintetizador midi y de los altavoces.

Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 16, 2006)

Necesitas un minimo de conocimientos en microcontroladores sobretodo pic.

http://www.epanorama.net/links/music.html#midi

me parece que ya te comente que el midi solo genera datos no sonido.

Eso quiere decir que debes construir un receptor midi y un generador de sonido .


Ahora bien si te conformas que solo haga un tono, podrias hacer un detector de datos y este genere un pitido.

Seria un circuito sencillo, un 555 detectaria la presencia de datos y otro 555 generaria un pito.

Es como si cada vez que aprietes cualquier tecla de un teclado sonase un pitido.


----------



## jaba_ruben (Oct 16, 2006)

a ver si me explico... necesito un "algo" que pueda conectar al edrum y que a su vez pueda conectar a unos altavoces para que sin ayuda de nada mas... pueda tocar los platos y demas que tengan los piezos y la musica suene por los altavoces... es decir.... algo asi.... si no me explico me lo dices...  jejeje


ASias


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 11, 2008)

Lo más fácil y barato es comprarte el EZDrummer de Toontrack y conectar el edrum a la PC por una interfaz USB o puerto de joystick


----------



## batectronica (Jul 15, 2008)

Hola mi nombre es Damian y estoy haciendo un proyecto que es una bateria electronica.
al principio comenzamos a hacer la bateria como fueron las primeras baterias (con osciladores de voltaje variable) pero todo se volvio muy complicado al aver muchos componentes y al tener que hacer un oscilador para cada sonido.
Entonces se me ocurrio la idea de hacerla midi lo cual parecia mas comodo por la poca cantidad de componentes, mejor en la calidad y con muchas otras utilidades como poder conectarlo a la pc.
bueno lo que me lleva a escribir este mensaje es que no se muy bien como tengo que hacer para conectar una placa de sonido de una pc para que esta este apta para recibir y para repriducir el sonido. 
muchas gracias de antemano espero que les paresca interesante esto de la bateria.
saludos. espero sus respuestas


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 15, 2008)

batectronica dijo:
			
		

> Hola mi nombre es Damian y estoy haciendo un proyecto que es una bateria electronica.
> al principio comenzamos a hacer la bateria como fueron las primeras baterias (con osciladores de voltaje variable) pero todo se volvio muy complicado al aver muchos componentes y al tener que hacer un oscilador para cada sonido.
> Entonces se me ocurrio la idea de hacerla midi lo cual parecia mas comodo por la poca cantidad de componentes, mejor en la calidad y con muchas otras utilidades como poder conectarlo a la pc.
> bueno lo que me lleva a escribir este mensaje es que no se muy bien como tengo que hacer para conectar una placa de sonido de una pc para que esta este apta para recibir y para repriducir el sonido.
> ...



Hola. Lo que necesitás es que tu pc tenga conector de joystick. Las pc's nuevas no lo traen, vas a tener que comprar una placa de sonido con entrada MIDI ó un adaptador para conectarlo vía USB.
Después necesitás un programa que reproduzca los sonidos de batería. El EZdrummer de Toontrack es muy bueno. Principalmente fue diseñado para usarlo como plugin pero también puede usarse como stand-alone sin necesidad de un secuenciador. http://www.toontrack.com/ezdrummer.asp


----------



## Gabf (Jul 18, 2008)

www.edrum.información

Esa edrum dicen?


----------



## batectronica (Jul 23, 2008)

Si te entiendo, lo que pasa es que nuestra bateria tiene que poder funcionar sin necesidad de una computadora osea usando un micro controlador


----------



## jhordsys (Oct 11, 2008)

Buenas tardes a todos yo estoy buscando una similar como la q se describe pero mi unico inconveniente esq no deseo conectarlo a una PC, sino conectarlo directamente a un equipo de audio amplificador.. les agradeceria si tienen algun diagrama o metodo para generar cada sonido y si fuese con microcontroladores mucho mejor.. gracias


----------

